# Big Run at Bolivar



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Decided to make an overnight sharking trip with two of my buddies to test his newly made surf fishing trailer he made. Hit the sand about a mile west of rollover and immediately had trouble pulling the heavy trailer through the loose sand. Made it off the beach with minimal problems, things could've gotten bad fast, but we headed further west and hit the beach across from Stingaree about 10:30 pm. Set up camp and yakked a whole cownose and a cownose wing out to the third bar. The reels sat until about 4am when the tide had a lot of dead weed in the first gut getting on our lines. We reeled the lines up and decided to get an hour or two of sleep before sunrise. I threw for trout for about an hour with no luck. We baited all the 6/0s and 9/0s with mullethead and rays and got all the lines out. Ended up catching two bull reds in about 15 minutes of each other, one on mullethead and one on a sand trout I cast netted. We decided to about noon to target sharks the rest of the day. We already had the cownose out and we took out half of a 2ft southern. About 2:30 I was down in the wade gut picking weed off my friends line who had fallen asleep. The other friend was rigging up a 6/0 with mullet when my 9/0 started screaming. We took off sprinting to the reel. Kyle got up on the rack and put the heat on it while I ran to grab my fighting belt and gopro. The fish was peeling line like crazy, and even with almost full drag pressure the fish wouldn't slow down. It had my 6ft senator rod that has quite a bit of backbone with a good bend in it. It took what we guessed to be about 100 yds of line in a matter of seconds. He handed the reel down to me and the fish was gone. Turns out it never had the hook. We check out the ray and were surprised to find no missing chunks, only two large teeth marks about an inch wide. Ran the ray back out with no luck and packed up camp about 7pm. Still an awesome adrenaline filled trip! I have a few pics to post when I get home, should be up this evening sometime! Tight lines to everyone!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh, and if anyone hears the rumor I heard all weekend of people catching hammerheads, it's actually people catching little 2ft bonnetheads


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fishingmatt said:


> Oh, and if anyone hears the rumor I heard all weekend of people catching hammerheads, it's actually people catching little 2ft bonnetheads


Yes. Lol people talk about hammerhead all the time. Almost always bonnetheads.

Nice write up. Inch wide teeth is a **** good shark.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

here are a few pics from the weekend!


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

On the hammerheads, I have caught and seen a lot of bonnet heads over the years with the curve on the end of the snout. My son caught one this past week that was straight flat across the nose about 2.5' long. He hollered over at me and said he had a baby HH, I told him it was just a bonnet head. but when I looked at it the nose was completely flat and appeared it's eyes seemed to be a little further apart related to it's body size than a bonnet head. Been fishing the surf for 30 years and hadn't seen one like it. I took it as a small HH. Wished I had taken to bank for a photo, but we were catching trout!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## WeeEyedMullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Pretty nice set up you guys have! Did you or one of your buddies purchase the hitch rod holder on the back of the pickup, or was it built? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

WeeEyedMullet said:


> Pretty nice set up you guys have! Did you or one of your buddies purchase the hitch rod holder on the back of the pickup, or was it built? Thanks in advance.


His grandpa welded it together for us.


----------

